# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Tradl3s's Side Quests (May 2013)

## Tradl3s

(Difficulty scale is Easy-Medium-Difficult)
Here is my list of side quests this month. If you complete one, your name will be put in next month's thread. if you complete all of them, your name will be in the year's thread. Which i am making in 2 months, not counting this one.
---Your grade 9 teacher is planning an explosion somewhere deep inside the earth, which will take out a big chunk. You must stop him. (Rules; No more than 3 followers, Do not use a cheap way of getting to him.
Fight a big skeleton/zombie army with just a rusty sword. (No Rules.)

The girl of your dreams has finally asked you out. Make the date perfect.  :smiley:  (Rules: If you already have a girlfriend have this be with her instead.)

You find a big hole in the ground. go in investigate it. (Easy never has rules.)
*P.S. Easy does NOT reward you for this month, because, well, it's too easy.  Also, these are all generally easy because it's just the first month.*

----------


## Scionox

_*Moved to Lucid Challenges*_

----------


## Xvaiuer

Ah, dang it. I had a dream a couple of nights ago I got sucked into Minecraft and I was fighting skeletons and creepers with a sword.. Oh well. If I did it once I can do it again. Sadly, I only remember very little of it because when I woke up I didn't have time to write it down and at the end of school I could only remember the sword fighting part.

----------


## Tradl3s

I need a link to a dj entry for proof of completion.

----------


## Sibyline

> The girl of your dreams has finally asked you out. Make the date perfect.  (Rules: If you already have a girlfriend have this be with her instead.)



Only males and lesbians need apply, eh?  :wink2:

----------


## Tradl3s

Nah. that's just a mistake i made. it takes 1440 minutes to be able to fix that.

----------

